# keepassxc не соединяется.

## qrdv

keepassxc не соединяется с браузером)) Как их подключить друг к другу??

И в самой программе нету пункта "интеграция с браузером". 

А плагин в браузере продолжает настаивать:

 *Quote:*   

> Cannot connect to KeePassXC. Check that browser integration is enabled in KeePassXC settings.

 

Вообще, возможно ли это здесь??

```
Latest version installed: 2.6.4-r2
```

```
браузер FF 88.0
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Einstok_Fair

 *qrdv wrote:*   

> возможно ли это здесь?

 

Мы не знаем. А вот на форуме поддержки той программы keepass возможно знают. А ещё там может быть автор программы.

Для начала, я бы сверил версию программы на её сайте и версию в .ebuild-файле.

Скорее всего нужно .ebuild-файл обновлять.

----------

